# ClassNotFoundException trotz include



## lumo (12. Okt 2009)

hallo,

habe einen gui für ein eclipse plugin geschrieben, und verwende das package
swing2swt.jar (includiert ein paar layout manager)
wenn ich im ide schreibe werden die includes richtig aufgelöst.
sobald ich allerdings das plugin mit der anwendung starte und der view sichtbar wird bekomm ich den fehler:

*Could not create the view: swing2swt/layout/BorderLayout*

dachte zuerst dass es nicht klappt, da der include aus einem anderen plugin kommt, habe darum die jar ins projekt kopiert und dann direkt includiert... löst das problem aber leider noch immer nicht...


*UPDATE*
ich habe mir selbst ein paar komponenten geschrieben, welche in einem projekt im workspace liegen.
wenn ich nun eine meiner komponenten auf einen view lege, dann bekomme ich exakt den selben fehler wie bei den oben genanngen layoutmanagern... scheint also nichts spezielles mit den layouts zu sein (meine komponenten verwenden keine layoutmanager vom obigen package...)

ideen?

PS: gilt dann für ALLE in dem lib includierten layout manager...

GridLayout
GridBagLayout
FlowLayout
BoxLayout
BorderLayout
AWTLayout

fill, form, stack, row-Layout machen mich nicht wirklich glücklich... - ioder hat jemand ne idee wie ich das layout sauber hinbekomme, ohne dass ich zig composites ineinander schachteln muss?


----------



## tobiash (12. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

hast du das .jar auch in der Manifest.mf eingetragen? Sie sollte unter "Runtime" in der Liste "Classpath" gelistet sein, sonst wird der Eclipse-Classloader sie nicht finden. Nur über den Build-Path Dialog des Projekts funktioniert es leider nicht.


----------



## lumo (12. Okt 2009)

im manifest eintragen?

hab die jar jetzt in den classpath geschrieben... und klappt


> Bundle-ClassPath: .,
> libs/swing2swt.jar


wenn das das ist, was du meinst...

meine eigenen komponenten, an denen ich noch schreibe, die kann ich allerdings nicht als jar einbinden...
hab sie in der zwischenzeit einfach ins andere projekt geschoben (ist ja sowieso in nem anderen package...)


----------

